# Is this bub a gremlin mouse?*UPDATED 5/18*



## love2read

I'm not sure if this is where I should put this, but I have a new litter and the bub seems to have 1 ear that's dumbo... I recall seeing a pic of a mouse like that once before and I believe it was called "Gremlin".

Is anyone familiar with Gremlin mice?

What do you think, is this a Gremlin?

Top view









Front view

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










"Dumbo" ear









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Normal ear


----------



## love2read

Oh yeah, the parents are completely unrelated. The mom is a pet-type BEW Angora from the pet store I work at and the dad is a show-type PEW from Beth at Mousery Moments.


----------



## WoodWitch

That is a smashing example of a gremlin mouse (phenotypically). You are correct


----------



## PPVallhunds

it would be intresting to see how he/she develops as time goes on, i had a girl with dumbo ears once, sshe looked normal as a pinkie and fluff but she got older she started getting other things diffrent, tiny eyes, flat face, hunched back. Sadly she didnt live more than a few weeks.
here a pick of her with a normal mouse.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hp ... 8214_n.jpg


----------



## love2read

I'm so sorry you lost your special little girl.  Hopefully this little guy makes it without any issues! So far he's fat and healthy. Looks to be a satin too, so he should be a looker!


----------



## Frizzle

Do you think Super Runt's ears maintained the low set of a baby as part of it's stunted growth rather then being genetically dumbo?


----------



## Stina

I don't know that this little girl is a "true" gremlin....the gremlins I've seen have had basically normal shaped ears, this little guy's low ear looks deformed.


----------



## Rhasputin

I am in agreement that whatever gene is responsible for creating the original gremlin mice, left the ears normal shaped. This is likely a random ear deformity.


----------



## WoodWitch

Yes, I suppose the ear does look deformed on reflection. 
Perhaps the OP would post pics of the progress as the mouse matures. Be interesting


----------



## Rhasputin

For all intents and purposes, you can call it a gremlin. I don't think the gene that was in gremlin mice was ever really identified with certainty.


----------



## Stina

I probably wouldn't call it gremlin personally...to me a gremlin is 2 normal ears, with one distinctly lower than the other.


----------



## Rhasputin

But at the same time, for all we know, it -is- a gremlin mouse. 

My point is, nobody really know what it is. But calling a gremlin might be misleading at the same time. I'd go with 'gremlin-like'. Or perhaps Gizmo (from gremlins? Eh?).


----------



## Stina

LOL

I'd probably resist calling it anything for now....unless its proven to be genetic.


----------



## love2read

Well, I'll be keeping him and a couple of his sisters, so we'll find out soon enough, hopefully. 

I'm going to try breeding him to his mom, but she's getting close to retirement age so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Frizzle said:


> Do you think Super Runt's ears maintained the low set of a baby as part of it's stunted growth rather then being genetically dumbo?


No idea, her litter mates were also smaller and had tiny eyes but nothing like her, none of them made it as long as super runt. The mice were not bred again.

Cant wait to see how this little guy matures.


----------



## windyhill

Very interesting


----------



## love2read

Updated pics:


----------



## Stina

the top view makes her look sooooooo strange....lol It looks like the whole left half of the face is shaped differently than the right.


----------



## MojoMouse

To me, it looks to be more of a congenital abnormality, but is still a gremlin(ish) phenotype.


----------



## love2read

His face/head looks normal in person. I think he was just holding his head at a funny angle in picture.

Whenever I look at him I always think he's holding his head to the side because of his goofy ear, but he's not. It's just an optical illusion because of the ear throwing everything off, lol.


----------



## Stina

In person you wouldn't be able to see subtle differences...in photos you can see close and they aren't moving  In the first pic his left eye is significantly farther from his nose than his right eye. In the last photo you can see his skull is asymmentrical...


----------



## love2read

I just wanted to update you guys with new pics. 


































I'm thinking Stina is definitely right and it's a skull deformity because his nose is a bit crooked and his face looks a bit "off". He's a sweet boy though and I think I'll keep him. He seems healthy and isn't runty in the least, so there's no reason to put him down. He'll make an interesting pet. XD


----------



## Stina

I <3 him.


----------



## love2read

If you're ever in the area and want him, let me know, lol. For now he'll just be my special boy!

I think he deserves a spoiled life as a cute, unique pet rather then as a museum display.


----------



## Serena

Oh my gosh, he is absolutely adorable :love


----------



## SarahC

I've had lots of those over the years,one dropped ear,bent nose and often a sort of domed forhead.


----------



## Kosmo

I saw these pics and my mouth dropped to the floor.

I'm very curious to learn anything anyone can tell me about these gremlin mice. Does anyone know where the term originated?


----------

